# to go, or not to go....



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

i was supposed to go to my friends house to sleep over tomorrow night, and i figured if i was feeling terrible i could just lie down and take a nap or something... now it's become this big outing with all these ppl i don't know and we're going to the movies! (movies make me sick... can't explain it!) im really nervous and i wish i had some immodium or something, but its too late to go out and buy some... i'm scared!should i bail on her? i want to go but i had a bad day today and i dont knwo if i could take it.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I say go.. just make sure you sit on an end in the movie, and if you have to get up, just say you didn't like the movie that much. Otherwise, just ask your friend if you can just go to the sleepover, that you don't really feel like a movie.


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

thanks for the advice... i DID go, and i felt fine. normally im ok at night... the worst worst thing for me is actually being at the doctors! i get so nervous and tired. but i guess theres no avoiding that!


----------

